# New (To Us) 29Fbhs



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

picked up our 29fbhs today from endless summer rv in frederick, md. i can't say enough good things about endless summer. they treated nicole and i wonderfully and made sure EVERYTHING in the trailer was in working order. here is a pic of it. my truck looks tiny.









[/URL}


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Congratulations!

That is a nice looking Outback.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations! Vry Nice!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

That's awesome Brian. Glad the maiden voyage home went well. Now you can start enjoying it. Isn't it greatthe way it makes the TV look small. I told ya a lot of bang for the buck. More to spend on camping. Now about the rally in Maine, I don't see your name yet.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the OB!!! Don't worry, you'll get used to the perspective of truck vs camper. I not, take a look at the picts of the guys with the 40' full profile units!


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> ...Now about the rally in Maine, I don't see your name yet.


i'll have to see what the dates are for that rally. the mrs and i have been talking about going to maine. only problem is that may spill into a dash into nova scotia to see nicole's friend and who knows where that could lead...


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

brian j said:


> ...Now about the rally in Maine, I don't see your name yet.


i'll have to see what the dates are for that rally. the mrs and i have been talking about going to maine. only problem is that may spill into a dash into nova scotia to see nicole's friend and who knows where that could lead...








[/quote]

Cool. THere are few others who have mentioned making that "dash" to Nova Scotia.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> That's awesome Brian. Glad the maiden voyage home went well. Now you can start enjoying it. Isn't it great the way it makes the TV look small. I told ya a lot of bang for the buck. More to spend on camping. Now about the rally in Maine, I don't see your name yet.


I haven't seen either of your names added to the Fathers day Twin Grove Rally yet


----------



## brian j (Nov 24, 2009)

i'll be there if i don't have a bbq contest that weekend. '10 schedule is still tbd.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

brian j said:


> i'll be there if i don't have a bbq contest that weekend. '10 schedule is still tbd.


MMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm......we like BBQ.....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

brian j said:


> i'll be there if i don't have a bbq contest that weekend. '10 schedule is still tbd.


We may need to start who's bringing what for the potluck........... "BBQ Professional" i am already getting hungry


----------

